# Tips & Tricks: How To Use Maschine Mikro In Midi Mode



## Soundiron Team (Apr 15, 2020)

In this video Craig Peters shows you how to get the most out of Midi Mode using Native Instruments Maschine Mikro. Make sure you have the most recent version of Maschine in Native Access. You can download the link to the controller editor template and save some time or you can learn how to set it up yourself! Enjoy!

​


----------

